# Anyone here buy a used hot tub?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not in the serious hunt phase but might as well do some research. Experiences welcome!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I wanted to but went new. One thing I've learned from friends that bought used is they usually need some love once you go used and the tub is older. If you buy something common or local and parts are available and you're handy, maintenance is easy as everything is pretty much plug and play on these things. Biggest thing I found in shopping for used is who and how the previous owner took care of things. Some people are lazy and some are gross, don't buy those tubs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks vadsy.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought an un-used factory second with a repaired crack on top lip. That was 20 years ago, the repair was a good one. The crack has never moved. From what I remember it was quite a saving.

Like Vadsy said, buying used would be all about the previous owner. You let them mold or something, I don't think you'll ever get that out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Lincoln good idea! I wonder how often factory seconds come up.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

A friend bought a used one, complete with surround. Had to dismantle it and assemble it.....the tube made it in one piece, the Redwood surround, deck, what ever you call it didn't and had to be replaced. It had been sitting for a while so the tub itself needed a good cleaning. Scrubbing everything down and then running chemicals thru for a week or so. A quick check online here shows there are dealers who take tubs in on trade, check them out and refurbish them and then will probably deliver and set them up at, "very large discounts" same with factory damaged ones.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I once gave one away if that helps. Broken pump and no one was interested and we didn't want it in our yard. Came with the house. I guess I'm saying don't overpay!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Search for a reliable one. Parts are expensive and depending on the manufacturer, can be prone to premature failure...the Canadian outdoors conditions are hostile to hot tubs. Indoors will require extra precautions, to accommodate. Consider environmental friendly energy for power...they can consume a lot of energy for the large ones, especially if you are maintaining an operating temperature of 105F.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Also, water conditioning at those temperatures, requires close attention. I recommend that you check the vitals regularly.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I've assessed a few for friends and more often than not they weren't worth the money or effort to refurb them.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I wanted to but went new. One thing I've learned from friends that bought used is they usually need some love once you go used and the tub is older. If you buy something common or local and parts are available and you're handy, maintenance is easy as everything is pretty much plug and play on these things. Biggest thing I found in shopping for used is who and how the previous owner took care of things. Some people are lazy and some are gross, don't buy those tubs.


Can't wait for the HCD post!








Happy Chlamydia Day


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have seen hot tubs for free on Facebook Market.

I would want to replace all the hoses with new ones. How would you know what would be growing in them?

The cost to run a hot tube is high.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> Can't wait for the HCD post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you catch it from a hot tub?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Used hot tubs are like used underwear IMO. Wait for a big sale or a discounted new one.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I had one for 4 yrs. loved it. The ones with the insulation outside the pipes a and the motor are the most efficient as the tub benefits from the radiant heat from the motor. 

even if there are fewer jets, the hot water and circulation are a tremendous health benefit.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zdogma said:


> Used hot tubs are like used underwear IMO. Wait for a big sale or a discounted new one.


When I was a kid we used to change our underwear every two days. I used to change with my brother Marc. Marc use to change with our other brother Derek.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> When I was a kid we used to change our underwear every two days. I used to change with my brother Marc. Marc use to change with our other brother Derek.


Hahahaha! 

Not sure it'll be a this year thing but I do see one in our future. Thanks everyone for the pointers!


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Be aware of salt/bromine water treatment systems. It seems they are being phased out in Canada. We have one and it works great very easy to maintain but apparently the chemicals are in short supply.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

We bought a used refurbished tub from artic spa. Directly through them. New pump and heater. Still going strong 6 years later


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

taking a step back, make sure it’s something you will actually enjoy...a few years back, we tried one at a ski resort in QC in the dead of winter...-15deg....hated it. The feeling of being nice and cosy warm from the neck down, but freezing icicles on our heads and faces, was something my family decided we dont enjoy even a little.

that said, our pool guy said he sold a crazy amount of them this year. their showroom was empty in the fall as even the displays were taken. Might be hard to find new ones, Covid effect is nuts. The concrete patio we did this summer, a 2 week job, took almost 4 months...just finished this week. Trades cant handle the demand.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Diablo said:


> taking a step back, make sure it’s something you will actually enjoy...a few years back, we tried one at a ski resort in QC in the dead of winter...-15deg....hated it. The feeling of being nice and cosy warm from the neck down, but freezing icicles on our heads and faces, was something my family decided we dont enjoy even a little.


I've no problem wearing a toque in a hot tub. But I know what you mean. It's the running back in to the house, or drying off in the cold that gets to me.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

_ helped a friend remove a used one from one residence and tried it out when installed . It cost a small fortune to keep them heated with electric was a complaint on it. _


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Budda said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> Not sure it'll be a this year thing but I do see one in our future. Thanks everyone for the pointers!


If you can wait another year, there will probably be more to choose from on Kijiji when covid is over and hopefully, things get back to a new normal.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Distortion said:


> _ helped a friend remove a used one from one residence and tried it out when installed . It cost a small fortune to keep them heated with electric was a complaint on it. _


We figure about 30+ bucks a month to heat ours.

My only advice is that a lot of the cost is in the prep and installation - count on a grand for electrical as well as the cost of a suitable pad. Maintenance can be pricey - we went through 2 heaters and a pump in the first 3 years (we inherited the tub with the house) and count on getting 3 or 4 years out of the cover.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> We figure about 30+ bucks a month to heat ours.
> 
> My only advice is that a lot of the cost is in the prep and installation - count on a grand for electrical as well as the cost of a suitable pad. Maintenance can be pricey - we went through 2 heaters and a pump in the first 3 years (we inherited the tub with the house) and count on getting 3 or 4 years out of the cover.


thats actually a lot cheaper than I would have thought. a bargain, if its something you enjoy....barely the price of a night at the movies.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> thats actually a lot cheaper than I would have thought. a bargain, if its something you enjoy....barely the price of a night at the movies.


We've enjoyed it - especially when the night cools down after being in the pool it's nice to just pop it open for an hour or so. We use it less in the middle of winter these days - the novelty does wear off a little.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> I've no problem wearing a toque in a hot tub. But I know what you mean. It's the running back in to the house, or drying off in the cold that gets to me.


You want a door very close to the tub. That's for sure. Like no more than 2 steps away


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

And for the record, in my 20 plus years of owning a hot tub, I've rebuilt the pump twice, replaced the entire pump/motor assembly once, and replaced the heater element once. And the main control brain/panel crapped out once, but still while under warranty. It really needs an updated kit on the controls. A lot has changed in 20 years as you can imagine.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> You want a door very close to the tub. That's for sure. Like no more than 2 steps away


We're about 12 feet away and down a few steps. Can't always get the deck shoveled that good. I highly recommend a pair of water shoes for those times the deck is icy or has an inch or two of hard snow on it. The other idea I like is to warm some towels in the dryer and put them in a cooler by the hot tub for when you get out.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m not sure if this is applicable, but we went to a salt water pool this year, having had chlorine previously...it is vastly superior, and I highly recommend it.I was always fighting algae with chlorine, but the salt system is so low maintenance and always sparkling clear.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Maybe some of the guys that have them could touch on what kind of temperature must be maintained, otherwise you have bacteria issues and have to nuke and re-chem the whole thing?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I’m not sure if this is applicable, but we went to a salt water pool this year, having had chlorine previously...it is vastly superior, and I highly recommend it.I was always fighting algae with chlorine, but the salt system is so low maintenance and always sparkling clear.


Our pool is still chlorine and our hot tub is still bromine.

Every time we go near a dealer they try to get us to switch both over. We just stick with what works for us - it's been no trouble.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

jb welder said:


> Maybe some of the guys that have them could touch on what kind of temperature must be maintained, otherwise you have bacteria issues and have to nuke and re-chem the whole thing?


I keep our hot tub at 100/101 in the summer/fall and 102/103 in the winter. Maggs has high blood pressure so we can't be running it higher. You have to keep up on the chemicals for sure - bromine tablets in a floater and a sprinkle of Easy Shock once a week. After wasting far too much time on making chemical soups I have given up on trying to balance all the other stuff. Once the PH or Alkalinity, etc start to drift I change the water - 3 or 4 changes a year does it for us. Time the changes too - I've been out there in January trying to thaw garden hoses in snow storms. If I put new water in in late November I can make it to March or even early April for the next change. Don't let the balance go off though - it's hell on the internals.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

we've had ours three years now, I think. use it steady 6-7 months of the year and once in a while in the summer time, temps stay low in the offseason. we did a router & Bluetooth projector to stream shows/movies right onto the cover once it is up, a nice way to spend some time now that we can't go out as often. Cold doesn't bother me and I've been out in -25C. It is chilly getting out as I'm 50 feet from the door but I step right in the shower to rinse off anyways so it's short discomfort. We had a heater go but warranty covered it. I expect to fix some stuff once the years add up but I'm sure I can handle it, we have a fully stocked shop locally. 

Friends of ours got one of these recently and I think its cool as heck. Ontario made I think and with a change room you can always keep a warm towel/robe hanging if you keep a sauna and a spa next to each other. tech crew is coming to wire a TV in this thing

Living in motherlovin Alberta, winter lasts a long time and I would like to get outside warm once in a while


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

jb welder said:


> Maybe some of the guys that have them could touch on what kind of temperature must be maintained, otherwise you have bacteria issues and have to nuke and re-chem the whole thing?


We maintain a constant 101. Anything 102 or higher, I can't stay in for more that 5 minutes. What good is sitting on the edge with your feet in the water? 
Any cooler than 101 and I'm told you risk growing cultures. 99 actually feels cool. 97 feels great on a hot summer day. 

Before all the kids left home, I struggled with the water. Could not keep the chemical level where I wanted it no matter how hard I tried. Suddenly when they were all gone, it became way easier. Way easier. Funny how that works.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone have the power go out for a couple of days in the winter at around -20'C or lower. Things freeze up fast. Screws up the pump and hoses etc. and isn't too good for the tub itself.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

We set ours for 104 (max temp) during usage times and it cycles to 94 for the off usage hours .... I enjoy the winter soaks and dont really use the jets much. It is about 25 feet to the door, biggest issue is making sure my hands are dry so they don't freeze to the door handle


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Anyone have the power go out for a couple of days in the winter at around -20'C or lower. Things freeze up fast. Screws up the pump and hoses etc. and isn't too good for the tub itself.


happened, it was actually below 20, closer to 30. heater went out and it shut the tub down. they came out two days after I called it in, and I'm pretty sure I didn't catch it right away. temp was still in the 60's. I was worried but they assured me I'd be fine, they were right. two valves to isolate, new heater and it all fired up fine


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cbg1 said:


> biggest issue is making sure my hands are dry so they don't freeze to the door handle


this. I usually use my touque to open the door


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> happened, it was actually below 20, closer to 30. heater went out and it shut the tub down. they came out two days after I called it in, and I'm pretty sure I didn't catch it right away. temp was still in the 60's. I was worried but they assured me I'd be fine, they were right. two valves to isolate, new heater and it all fired up fine


Happened to a friend of mine at his cabin and the tub was shut down long enough everything froze. One of the problems that can arise when you go to Hawaii for the first two weeks in January and people just check the cabin after the power comes back on.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Happened to a friend of mine at his cabin and the tub was shut down long enough everything froze. One of the problems that can arise when you go to Hawaii for the first two weeks in January and people just check the cabin after the power comes back on.


It's all about where the insulation is. 

Some brands insulate the tub. This leaves all the piping and pump exposed to the cold inside an uninsulated enclosure should the power go out. Freeze up happens pretty quick.

Other brands insulate the enclosure and leave the tub bare on the inside. When the power goes out, the hot water keeps the pump & piping warm inside the insulated enclosure for a week or more.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

We never use the jets on high. They are on low all the time, just circulate the water thanks. I don't need my skin ripped off. The dealers are trying to sell 6 HP, duel pumps with a hundred jets......I don't know anyone who can sit in the jets on high. It hurts after about 2 minutes! Circulate hot water, let me soak in peace with a drink in my hand......I'm good thanks.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Our pool is still chlorine and our hot tub is still bromine.
> 
> Every time we go near a dealer they try to get us to switch both over. We just stick with what works for us - it's been no trouble.


I probably wouldn’t have converted either...but we were building a new pool from scratch last year and it was a no brainer-if you get to choose from the start. Having had both, I’d never go back to chlorine,...it doesn’t have a single advantage.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> It's all about where the insulation is.
> 
> Some brands insulate the tub. This leaves all the piping and pump exposed to the cold inside an uninsulated enclosure should the power go out. Freeze up happens pretty quick.
> 
> Other brands insulate the enclosure and leave the tub bare on the inside. When the power goes out, the hot water keeps the pump & piping warm inside the insulated enclosure for a week or more.


It was around -20'C during the day to hitting about -40'C at night. Everything froze. Hoses and pipes burst, pump was destroyed and the tub cracked. The tub was spray foam insulated and the enclosure was insulated too but I guess not enough.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

vadsy said:


> we've had ours three years now, I think. use it steady 6-7 months of the year and once in a while in the summer time, temps stay low in the offseason. we did a router & Bluetooth projector to stream shows/movies right onto the cover once it is up, a nice way to spend some time now that we can't go out as often. Cold doesn't bother me and I've been out in -25C. It is chilly getting out as I'm 50 feet from the door but I step right in the shower to rinse off anyways so it's short discomfort. We had a heater go but warranty covered it. I expect to fix some stuff once the years add up but I'm sure I can handle it, we have a fully stocked shop locally.
> 
> Friends of ours got one of these recently and I think its cool as heck. Ontario made I think and with a change room you can always keep a warm towel/robe hanging if you keep a sauna and a spa next to each other. tech crew is coming to wire a TV in this thing
> 
> Living in motherlovin Alberta, winter lasts a long time and I would like to get outside warm once in a while


Doesn't that just beg to be rolled down a hill? 😎


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

allthumbs56 said:


> Doesn't that just beg to be rolled down a hill? 😎


now that you mention it.., and they live on a hill


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> we've had ours three years now, I think. use it steady 6-7 months of the year and once in a while in the summer time, temps stay low in the offseason. we did a router & Bluetooth projector to stream shows/movies right onto the cover once it is up, a nice way to spend some time now that we can't go out as often. Cold doesn't bother me and I've been out in -25C. It is chilly getting out as I'm 50 feet from the door but I step right in the shower to rinse off anyways so it's short discomfort. We had a heater go but warranty covered it. I expect to fix some stuff once the years add up but I'm sure I can handle it, we have a fully stocked shop locally.
> 
> Friends of ours got one of these recently and I think its cool as heck. Ontario made I think and with a change room you can always keep a warm towel/robe hanging if you keep a sauna and a spa next to each other. tech crew is coming to wire a TV in this thing
> 
> Living in motherlovin Alberta, winter lasts a long time and I would like to get outside warm once in a while


Thats beautiful.
Those small indoor saunas they sell at HD and CT are kind of interesting...but I cant figure out if people use them because they enjoy the sensation (I dont), or if there are scientifically valid health benefits...my google search has been inconclusive. When i used to go to the gym, I would go in the sauna when I felt a cold coming on (more proof gyms should be locked down lol), and it felt like it opened up my sinuses a bit...but could just be placebo effect.

Seeing as you live in AB where air is notoriously dry, a wet sauna may be more beneficial than here in ON.
Any Finns care to comment?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I didnt expect this many replies but Im greatful for the info!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Thats beautiful.
> Those small indoor saunas they sell at HD and CT are kind of interesting...but I cant figure out if people use them because they enjoy the sensation (I dont), or if there are scientifically valid health benefits...my google search has been inconclusive. When i used to go to the gym, I would go in the sauna when I felt a cold coming on (more proof gyms should be locked down lol), and it felt like it opened up my sinuses a bit...but could just be placebo effect.
> 
> Seeing as you live in AB where air is notoriously dry, a wet sauna may be more beneficial than here in ON.
> Any Finns care to comment?


it is but only as long as you're in there. Clears the sinuses and makes it easier to breath. As soon as you get out things start to go back to where they were.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Thats beautiful.
> Those small indoor saunas they sell at HD and CT are kind of interesting...but I cant figure out if people use them because they enjoy the sensation (I dont), or if there are scientifically valid health benefits...my google search has been inconclusive. When i used to go to the gym, I would go in the sauna when I felt a cold coming on (more proof gyms should be locked down lol), and it felt like it opened up my sinuses a bit...but could just be placebo effect.
> 
> Seeing as you live in AB where air is notoriously dry, a wet sauna may be more beneficial than here in ON.
> Any Finns care to comment?


sauna, it's cool to me but I wouldn't want one, not in my house at least. 
hot tub is fine under the stars and in the cold of winter. 
steam room I enjoy when visiting a nice hotel. often injected with some herbal remedy and a great way to relax in my opinion. I feel my lungs open up in those things and see the sweat form on my body. it would be good to know what the benefits of a hot room would be and if dry or steam is of actual benefit.


----------

